# Why so many Dreams...



## TC Johnson (Oct 25, 2007)

...up for sale on Ebay? I have been watching the listings for a few weeks and can't believe how many Dreams have been showing up for auction, particularly the all aluminum versions, although some carbon stay models were seen as well. Some of fairly recent vintage have sold for under $400!

Is there something about these frames that should cause a person to think twice? Is the ride too jarring for long term rides?

This inquiring mind wants to know.

TC


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have an Arte, which is the Taiwanese version of the Dream, and it seems just fine to me with the proper wheels and tire pressure. I only use it for racing, so I am rarely in the saddle for more than 2 hours. Plus, it does have the carbon rear triangle and carbon fork. With Zipp wheels and tires at 160 psi, I could barely feel my hands after a sub one hour crit race.

If I had a need for another Colnago frame, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Dream, especially for $400. At that price, it is worth buying it just to figure out for yourself how the frame rides.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Probably because aluminum is not popular now.........


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is another good reason, which I think is a bunch of BS. I really don't think aluminum frames ride all that harshly, but a lot of other people disagree with me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> That is another good reason, which I think is a bunch of BS. I really don't think aluminum frames ride all that harshly, but a lot of other people disagree with me.


It's very minor, more mental than anything else, but, as we've discussed a million times, there's a lot of other factors. I have an aluminium Gios, by the way.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I had a Klein*



Pablo said:


> It's very minor, more mental than anything else, but, as we've discussed a million times, there's a lot of other factors. I have an aluminium Gios, by the way.



I had a Klein Quantum Race. One of the nicest riding bikes I've ever had...fit and geometry is often overlooked over frame material...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Most frames are about 3-5 yrs old. 3-5 yrs ago they were the most popular, the dream bike, great reviews written in the RBR review sections. Those buyers have moved on to the next thing if there still riding and are now getting around to selling them. 3-5 yrs from now carbon frames will start to appear aplenty on eBay. the price of Krysrium SL wheelsets has also gone down also for the same reason. 

I had a Colnago MIX 3 yrs ago, really really stiff. too stiff for me.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've got a dreamplus bstay and must say it is a fantastic racing bike. Alu is not in fashion right now, so that may be the reason.


----------

